# Where to buy skii clothes??



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have just booked a skii trip for the end of February and need to get some new skii clothes. Has anyone bought skii things in Cairo before? If so where from?? Any recommendations of shops? ........ Not really the best ace to be trying to find skii stuff ha ha!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I love skiing so envy you your trip

I can't recall ever seeing ski wear here, personally if I had to buy I would wait until I got to my destination as I would suspect anything you bought here would be cheap before it got here and not up to the job..There are often hire shops in the ski resorts so try and check if there are any before you go, 

Maiden


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes there defiantly are ski shops in the resort we are going to so if needs be, we will buy there! I just like to be prepared! Long time since I've been skiing so I'm really looking forward to it!


----------

